# uk mortgage for expat



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, I live in dubai and am buying a house in the uk and interested if anyone has done it whilst being in dubai, if so who did they use and what information can they share

thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven`t done it but i`m trying to sort out a remortgage for my place back there. The problem I`m having is getting past the requirement to provide UK payslips and having my pay go directly into a UK account. The banks and building societies are being very unhelpful.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you can use your payslips from here, give your bank statements for the uk account.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I haven`t done it but i`m trying to sort out a remortgage for my place back there. The problem I`m having is getting past the requirement to provide UK payslips and having my pay go directly into a UK account. The banks and building societies are being very unhelpful.


tried doing that and being honest but they had a lot of 'hurdles' especially the banks do not recognise PO Boxes as addresses. Producing pay slips no problem and letter from company but in the end we stayed with the mortgage company we had and though not paying the best rates less hassle.


----------

